# Confederate Bible



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 13, 2007)

Dennis it was good to meet you Sat., as well as Doug and Spencer. This is the Bible I was telling you about. This came in a box FULL of Germany surrenders, Kennedy assanation papers and mags as well as Vietnam and Ist man on the moon. There was an 1898 Frank Leslie,but someone neede it worse than myself. Well for five bucks I think I got a good deal. I can't read much of it as the pencil has  faded a lot. Can make out a few names and Jan. 1865. Anyone know a way to read it? This front.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 13, 2007)

Inside back


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 13, 2007)

Inside front


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 13, 2007)

And back cover. Sorry for that twisted picture above. Can anyone read anything? This is twisted too.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 13, 2007)

One last detail. This was printed for The Confederate States Bible Society Augusta Georgia 1862


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 13, 2007)

Correct rotation


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 13, 2007)

That was irking me.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Pat. Some words were spelled differently and letters of the alphabet were also different than they are now. I can make out G. B. Willis and what looks like S. B. Watson on the second page of the last pic. The first page he is talking about his where he is and how long it took to get there or to get from there to where he was when righting. Wish I could get a better look. I love that old stuff and have my GG grandads Bible that he used in the Civil War.


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 14, 2007)

Pat did a quick search of Camp Jackson, there were several if there's any way you could narrow it down it would help immensely.

 You could also try using a black light to see if you can bring out some of the writing.

 What kind of VietNam stuff did you get, I might be able to give some insight on that. 

 Camp Jackson

http://www.usgennet.org/usa/mo/county/stlouis/cj/campjack-today.ht


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 16, 2007)

Dennis I got this Bible near Bishopville S.C. which is 40-50 N of Columbia. If you notice on the front there is some writing that is really faint, but it looks like his regmt. no. It's done in the long letter style that was used on cartrage boxes and canteens. I got a CD of Civil War in S.C. but can't figure it out. The regmts around here 30 mi. S of Columbia where the 1st,3rd,7th,14th and 20th. Would a black light bring it out?


----------



## tombstone (Aug 16, 2007)

i got some of it in photoshop 

 Dear sir, 

 Taking my pen in hand to inform i now (sic) I won't have more than 4 weeks (...?...)

 on my rit arm (...?...) on my rit (...?...) it was hurt

 At least this is what it seems to read to me.  I've done this kind of thing before with old letters and a diary once.  it takes time and my eyesight isn't what it used to be


----------



## logueb (Aug 17, 2007)

Pat, check to see if a local library has a copy of the South Carolina pension records.  There is one for Georgia and it really helps if you have a name to search.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 17, 2007)

glad to see you still posting buster, i was about to send you an email, but since your still here i guess theres no need[]


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 17, 2007)

Pat

 The blacklight will bring out some of the writing you can't see. Also try using a flat bed scanner, they'er great for flat objects. Try using the highest pixel setting on your camera, along with the close up feature. As you have discovered outside lighting is the best.


----------

